# Birth Certificate



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi All, i am little confused.....i have uploaded my passport as a proof of age....will it suffice? as i don't have my birth certificate...


Do i need to give any explanation in writing for same? pls advice.

Thanks in advance.
Cheers....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Mohit

we gave our 10th certificate (which has date of birth on it) plus an affidavit (infact two of them-one from me stating my DOB and other form my parents stating the same).

Its always better to give them more info/proofs than asked for, to the most they will discard it if they find it useless.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Anj...i will do the same ASAP as i have appiled on 27th Jun 09.....so i get 28 days total for uploading all documents......as of now i have only uploaded passport as DOB for me n my wife......for my kid i have birth certificate but no is written on same...is it normal?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

NO what is written on it?? i did not get it


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

On my kid's birth certificate.......my and my wife's name is written with registration number and nursing home name.... My kid's name is not mentioned on the certificate....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

that is alright, many times the names are not given since the same is not decided at the time of registering. You can get an affidavit made for the name.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks Anj.... i will get the same done ASAP.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Mohit
> 
> we gave our 10th certificate (which has date of birth on it) plus an affidavit (infact two of them-one from me stating my DOB and other form my parents stating the same).
> 
> ...


hi anj,
its written on the ACs site that "Please note that secondary education documents cannot be used in lieu of passport/birth certificate"..so did u gave the 10th docs in place of passport or along with passport..?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we gave 10th certificate, passport and an affidavits from my folks as well as myside.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> we gave 10th certificate, passport and an affidavits from my folks as well as myside.


wat does the affidavits consists of??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

just states the date of birth of such n such person, D/O or S/O of XYZ.. the notaries had the format.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> just states the date of birth of such n such person, D/O or S/O of XYZ.. the notaries had the format.


okies..thanks...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

all the affidavits related to ACS & VISA would be in what denominations stamp papers(Rs 50,100,200)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think we gave it on 20Rs Stamp paper. I dont remember, but it wasnt 100 or 200 for sure.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Anj, i have prepared the affidavite today for me, my wife and my kid..... on Rs10 stamp paper as suggested by notory......and he charged me Rs80 per affidavite.


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,
should the 10th certificate be attested/certified by education board first?

or the original's certified copy be good enough?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Aamer said:


> Hi,
> should the 10th certificate be attested/certified by education board first?
> 
> or the original's certified copy be good enough?


there is no need to get it certified from education board. it has to be attested by a Notary if it is a xerox copy. if it is a color scan I think attestation is not required. this is for ACS or Visa application?


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Although I am from Pakistan but our 10th certificate also has the DOB. So i will use that as proof of age since getting a BC is costing too much.

On a different note, I have also applied for VIC SS on 22-Feb-2012 and still waiting for their decision. I notice yours took about 7 weeks, so I hope a positive result comes in a week or two for me as well.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Aamer said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Although I am from Pakistan but our 10th certificate also has the DOB. So i will use that as proof of age since getting a BC is costing too much.
> 
> On a different note, I have also applied for VIC SS on 22-Feb-2012 and still waiting for their decision. I notice yours took about 7 weeks, so I hope a positive result comes in a week or two for me as well.


It depends on your CO whether he will accept your 10th mark sheet or your passport as age proof. if he doesn't it is better to apply for birth certificate now itself. it will help in long run so don't worry about the cost. getting BC is a permanent solution to all age proof issues.

yes it took close to 8 weeks for vic approval. good luck on that...


----------

